# Working during grad school.



## Operator (Nov 10, 2017)

Does anyone know if USC or Columbia allow students to hold a part time job while attending?


----------



## cakeislife (Nov 10, 2017)

I believe USC have a career centre that provides information on on-campus jobs. Also If you were domestic student, you are allowed to have part-time job outside of campus.


----------



## Operator (Dec 18, 2017)

cakeislife said:


> I believe USC have a career centre that provides information on on-campus jobs. Also If you were domestic student, you are allowed to have part-time job outside of campus.



I am domestic. I currently work as a security guard in Vegas, but this company I work for said I will be able to transfer if I get into any of the grad schools I applied to as they have several openings for full and part time work.


----------



## JA9 (Dec 19, 2017)

My buddy who went to USC's MFA program who said it wasn't possible to work during the fall & spring semesters unless you can survive on 3 hours sleep.  But maybe Stark is different?


----------

